# Anybodys Kimber ever...



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Eject shells into your forehead leaving little bloody dings? Mine has taken to doing it about once a range trip ( usually around 100 rds ).


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's usually indicative of an extractor and/or ejector issue.

If it becomes too bothersome, you can try adjusting the extractor tension by hand or just call Kimber and send it in.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip but that looks WAY over my head at this point. If it continues, or worsens I might get it at least looked at. I would rather pay someone local a small fee than deal with the whole shipping/loss of gun for weeks routine.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

And in the meantime, a baseball cap pulled low right above your shooting glasses might be in order. Hell, I do that anyway. :smt033


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Once isn't bad in 100 rds . If it gets worse you might have it looked at. Cap works good in repelling shells. Jerry


----------



## BearValley (May 25, 2009)

*DUCK! * :smt082


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

This occasionally happens to me with my Glock, but thats typically user error! (limpwriting & getting lazy with my grip/stance)


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

rccola712 said:


> This occasionally happens to me with my Glock, but thats typically user error! (limpwriting & getting lazy with my grip/stance)


Had not thought about that...I will have to check myself out next time I shoot.


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've never had a case hit me, but my Colt occasionally throws back some gun powder reidue that hits me in the face and burns a bit. I thought about wearing a ski mask when I shot but I'm sure that would go over real well if anyone was to see me.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

cmaki413 said:


> I thought about wearing a ski mask when I shot but I'm sure that would go over real well if anyone was to see me.


:smt082 Got a great visual of that!! You would get some strange looks and even a few laughs, at least from me.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes I imagine you would look something like this guy below, would draw alot of attention,


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone would actually believe the excuse that I was simply protecting myself from the powder, and not about to go commit some evil act.


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

*I had it happen*

I bought a new Ultra Eclipse and i was getting wacked in the forehead and glasses pretty often... along with FTF about every other magazine..
Sent it back to Kimber, they sent it to the custom shop for treatment, adj this and that and its fine now..
A couple things of note:
1) I was using reloads bought at a gun show, and they recommend against that..
2) Keep a firm grip and stiff wrist.. Limp wristing it can cause FTF's as well as no name (cheap) ammo.
3) I now also always wear a ball cap when shooting. 

Good luck.
Rocker


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Exactly*



tropicmaster said:


> Eject shells into your forehead leaving little bloody dings? Mine has taken to doing it about once a range trip ( usually around 100 rds ).


It happened to me today with my Pro Crimson Carry II, a perfect red circle


----------

